# How long did postpartum hair loss last for you?



## NocturnalDaze

I started losing hair when my dd was 3 months old. She is now 4.5 months. When does it stop? I'm sick of finding hair everywhere and it's starting to freak me out! How long does this last??


----------



## momtopea

i have no answer but am feeling the pain!! My DD is 5 mo and i feel like i am going bald- shedding more than the dogs right now!


----------



## rugbymom

I don't know when it stopped, because it was gradual. But at 9 months pp, the hairloss has stopped.

Good luck.


----------



## LucyRev

Yeah, it was gradual and I think it varies from person to person. Mine fell out for probably a year. Sorry.


----------



## hubris

Mine starts at about 3 mos PP and goes for 2-3 mos - so until 5-6 mos PP. For me it peaks around 4 mos. My DS3 is almost 5 mos old and I've noticed that the hair loss is still happening, but less than it was a month ago. I've heard similar timeframes from other mothers. Hope yours tapers off soon!


----------



## Peony

Mine was over a year with my last child as well.


----------



## keeptryst

DS just turned 8 mos. and hairloss is not as copious as it used to be - it's almost close to pre-pregnancy levels.


----------



## ishyfishie

Mine started around 1-2 months pp and tapered off to normal levels (I always lose some hair but it's always been so thick that it doesn't matter) around 5 or 6 months pp.


----------



## littlelentils

started at 3 months pp and stopped at 5.5 month pp.


----------



## SweetTexasgal

Mine started at 3 months and I am still losing at 7.5 months post-partum....







:

My hair is quite thick, but I can't wait to stop picking hairs out of my dd hands and toes...etc...


----------



## Smokering

I'm dreading my PP hairloss! Rowan's 6 weeks old and I haven't noticed any yet, but my hair's hip-length and any loss will take forever to catch up! Take Biotin supplements if you want your new hair to grow in faster; silica is supposed to be good too, also zinc and omegas. Or if you're lazy, just take prenatals--they're good for skin, nails and hair. (I suspect that 'good pregnancy hair' is as much about the vitamins as the hormones, myself). I've also heard scalp massage recommended to stimulate hair growth, by increasing blood flow to the scalp.


----------



## lactivist

I have had four kids and my hair loss always starts at 3 months and is pretty much done and starting to grow back in at about 7 months pp.








Wendi


----------



## evergreenmom

Started at about 3 or 4 months for me and at almost 8 mo PP I still shed like a dog.

Lisa


----------



## NocturnalDaze

Thanks for you replies. Good to know that there should be an end in sight!


----------



## FREEmom1120

I'm 5 mo pp and mine has started to slow down, but not stop. For a while there I thought I was going to wake up bald.


----------



## jamiew

Oh, geez... Mine fell out for 7 MONTHS. Starting at 3 months old, and ending at 10 months old.

It'll end, but if you're just one and a half months in, you've got a while to go, probably.

You won't go bald, don't worry!! My head is full of 1-2" hairs that are coming in like crazy now.

It's kinda funny that right around the time your baby starts grabbing your hair, it's falling out in pom-pom sized bunches.


----------



## luv

I'll let you know when it finally stops









seriously though... still shedding .. but tapering off. I only fill the shower drain ONCE per shower now.


----------



## FREEmom1120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv* 
I'll let you know when it finally stops









seriously though... still shedding .. but tapering off. I only fill the shower drain ONCE per shower now.

We have the kind of drain that the hair would just go right down, so I stick all mine on the shower wall and throw it away when I'm done showering. dh calls it my "artwork".


----------



## Blucactus

Mine lasted a couple of months, probably two. One day I just realized I was not losing HANDFULS of hair every day anymore, and that was nice!


----------

